# Copying music to hard drive without AMI



## mailmannz (Apr 15, 2006)

Guys,

I forgot to order the AMI so I could get my music off my iphone and on to the HDD of the HDD Satnav.

So, given I stuffed this up, is there any other way of connecting my iphone so I can get the music off it that doesnt involve spending £400 on adding the AMI to the car now?

If I got the phone dock thingy for the car, would that allow me to transfer music from the phone to the HDD?

Regards

Mailman


----------

